# Don't feed the wildlife



## nealtw (May 25, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMDtibc13fc[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 25, 2017)

Saw that on the news the other day, thank goodness it didn't have a terrible ending...animals do what animals do.


----------



## nealtw (May 25, 2017)

Not sure all the signage is up for all tourists.


----------

